# Recommendations for USA visa



## lolsy000 (Jun 23, 2014)

Hi there

Apologies if this has already been posted numerous times - I've looked on the website and finding it difficult to read any comments on recommended USA migration companies?
I'm from London, UK (currently living too), myself and my partner (not married, no children, aged 27 and 30), are both looking to migrate to the USA (preferably California).
I am a practising registered midwife, and my partner is an engineer / management consultant. My understanding is that midwifery is illegal in a few states, including cali, however i would not practice if we could migrate on my partners visa (i'll work in admin or something!)
migrationexperts.com has been recommended by a friend, however they moved to Australia - i spoke to them over the phone, but UK to USA visas are all telephone based which i'm a bit sceptical about as i'd rather have a face to face chat to discuss options etc.
It would be highly beneficial if anyone could recommend a company they have used to migrate from UK to USA successfully as i'd really like to get the ball rolling this year.

Any help is much appreciated, and apologies if this has been posted hundreds of times before! (honestly, i can't seem to find anything, and when i 'search' it leads me back to everywhere BUT the USA!)

Thank you

Lauren


----------



## lolsy000 (Jun 23, 2014)

have managed to find a couple of posts regarding similar situations! there doesn't seem to be many genuine 'USA' migration companies as they're not looking for migrants! i think my best bet is to book an appointment with an immigration lawyer??
pretty bleak that it seems nearly impossible to get a visa, and more importantly keeping it. to summarise i think we both need to secure job offers if we're not married (as USA only recognises married couples). highly doubt i'll get anywhere with Midwifery in the states! seems like oz is back on the cards.
anymore advice is highly appreciated, thanks, Lauren


----------



## Bellthorpe (Jun 23, 2013)

Not sure why you'd want to pay money to a company to tell you everything that you can get from the US Government's website for free. 

Just look at any of the many posts here by Davis1 describing the various visas available. Scan the list, and if you see one that you would qualify for, pursue it. Find it on the website, read the supporting documentation, and if you can tick all the boxes you're on the way to the US.

If you can't tick all the boxes, you're not going to the US. Easy!


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

There really are no immigration companies at such ...there is just no need ..
and most are just scams
most large businesses get 100s of application every month for employment from all over 
the world

they really have no need to use an agency

there has been no nurse visas since 2006 when POTUS decided to use home grown nurses only

Pick a visa 


There are basically NINE ways that you can get a visa to live and work in the US: 

(1) Marriage (or engagement in anticipation of marriage) to a US citizen. 

(2) You have skills that are in short supply in the US e.g. scientific or medical training. A degree is normally a must. Or you have superior specialist skills with at least 12 years experience. (H visas)applications next received on 1st April 2014

(3) You have an Employer who is willing to transfer you - but even the employer has to make a good case for you - so you have to be a manager unless you fall under category (2) above.(L visas)

(4) You may get a Green card in the diversity lottery (UK citizens, except N.Ireland, are not generally eligible unless you, your spouse or parents were born abroad or held a different citizenship.

(5)You own or buy business (does not get you permanent resident status i.e. no green card)You must be a national of a qualifying Treaty countries. The business must have a minimum value of around $150k (more the better) bearing in mind you will need somewhere to live and with any startup business you will need at least 2 years living money as back up. So a figure of $350k would be a nearer minimum (E-2 visas)

(6)You are an "investor" i.e. you have at least US $1m in assets to bring with you. half of that in a few areas. And your background will be investigated to the hilt. (EB-5 visas)

(7)You have a close relative (mother, father, brother, sister and no further) who is an US citizen who would sponsor you, approx time this take 2-12 years?

(8.The R1 visa is available to foreign members of religious denominations, having bona fide non-profit religious organizations in the U.S., for entering the U.S. to carry on the activities of a minister or religious worker as a profession, occupation or vocation

(9)THE UNUSUAL You are in a position to claim refugee status/political asylum. or You get a member of Congress to sponsor a private bill with legislation that applies just to you. 
The S visa issued to persons who assist US law enforcement to investigate and prosecute crimes and terrorist activities such as money laundering and organized crime


Recruitment agent will not take you seriously if you are not already in the US. Writing for jobs is really a waste of time; likewise US employers have no idea what foreign qualification are or mean (except Degrees) it may pay you to get your qualification translated into a US equivalent, there are Companies that do this (World Education Services - International Credential Evaluation Expertise) .. 
But if you are getting a visa under (2) above then you need a job offer before you can get the visa. Your Employer will be your sponsor this will cost them upward of $5k. So you can see you have to be offering something really special to get considered They may also have to prove to the Dept of labor that there is no American who can do the job if the position is to be permanent ©
DO NOT USE VISA CONSULTANTS


----------



## lolsy000 (Jun 23, 2014)

thank you both for your responses.
i knew it would be difficult, but didn't realise just how difficult (thought it would be easier in the sense of a points based system such as Australia, e.g age, skills, language etc).
may have to look into private independent midwifery in cali and see if thats my last option, otherwise theres no chance.
what a deflating feeling!
however thanks for the replies, much appreciated.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Without appropriate licensure you cannot practice. Licensed Midwives - Applicants | Medical Board of California

What do you mean by "looking into private independent midwifery"? Starting your own business?

There is no such thing as telephone based visas. uscis.gov is the official site and will walk you through from soup to nuts.


----------



## lolsy000 (Jun 23, 2014)

hi there
thanks for the link, i have looked into this previously, but found it very wishy washy. i'm not looking to set up my own business, but to maybe work for a small business who provide home births. maybe if i apply to study for certified nurse midwife role i may have more of an opportunity to gain employment. i've tried getting in contact in the past with midwives in cali but been unsuccessful. 
ok thanks - it was migrationexpert.com that offer a telephone based service advising on visas, obviously you have to pay ($150 per hour), however after further research this seems pointless!


----------



## Meritorious-MasoMenos (Apr 17, 2014)

Lolsy000, I trust you will find a way to emigrate to the U.S. We could use bright young people like you and your partner. One note of caution, if a firm allows you to work without a license in an industry that demands one, and some unfortunate accident occurs, you may be introduced to the joys of the U.S. civil litigation system (not criminal, mind you, though I know nothing of that as a separate issue).


----------



## lolsy000 (Jun 23, 2014)

thank you for your reply - one would agree we would bring constructive skills to the USA! we are both very keen to move, my partner is from SA, and i've always wanted to move to California. We both need the heat! There are only so many more winters we can stand in the UK..

Yes definitely, i would never jeopardise my license to practice, I have worked too hard to ruin it all! I am registered in the UK (NMC) which would be of similar professional registration in the US, i gather. i have sent a few emails enquiring again (sent a few early this year, no response) so hopefully i'll get a reply.
Thank you for your optimism!


----------



## Meritorious-MasoMenos (Apr 17, 2014)

lolsy000,

Your reply on California brought to mind a French film from the 1970s, well before your time. It was what was called an "art film" at the time, from one of France's great directors, a very sophisticated film that made all of us Americans feel like the yokels we were [and are, I guess. Sigh.] As I remember it, the star was this magnificent French actress, involved in some scheme to get rich. Again, she was the height of sophistication. A Parisian through and through. And somewhere towards the end of the film, another character asks her what she'll do if she gets the money.

She looked at him as if this is the stupidest question ever, and replies: "I'll move to California, of course."


----------



## lolsy000 (Jun 23, 2014)

yes of course, why anywhere else!


----------



## Bellthorpe (Jun 23, 2013)

Meritorious-MasoMenos said:


> lolsy000,
> 
> Your reply on California brought to mind a French film from the 1970s, well before your time. It was what was called an "art film" at the time, from one of France's great directors, a very sophisticated film that made all of us Americans feel like the yokels we were [and are, I guess. Sigh.] As I remember it, the star was this magnificent French actress, involved in some scheme to get rich. Again, she was the height of sophistication. A Parisian through and through. And somewhere towards the end of the film, another character asks her what she'll do if she gets the money.
> 
> She looked at him as if this is the stupidest question ever, and replies: "I'll move to California, of course."


I'm reminded of Luis Buñuel's marvellous film 'El Ángel Exterminador' (The Exterminating Angel). As circumstances for the trapped guests deteriorate, one of them takes off his dinner jacket. The other guests express disdain and disapproval. One of their number explains the aberrant behaviour by pointing out that he's spent time in the US.


----------



## Carlos. (Jul 5, 2014)

Just wondering here after reading through the comments on this thread. If a company has to pay up to 5k for an employment VISA would it be possible for you to offer to pay all costs for them? 

I only ask because I am on the verge of beginning a contracting Job in the middle east, that will leave me with a substantial amount of cash saved. I am a qualified Helicopter Mechanic and would be moving alone to the US. I appreciate that I may find it tough to be granted a Visa.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Carlos. said:


> Just wondering here after reading through the comments on this thread. If a company has to pay up to 5k for an employment VISA would it be possible for you to offer to pay all costs for them?
> 
> I only ask because I am on the verge of beginning a contracting Job in the middle east, that will leave me with a substantial amount of cash saved. I am a qualified Helicopter Mechanic and would be moving alone to the US. I appreciate that I may find it tough to be granted a Visa.


It is considered visa fraud.


----------

